# Poison Props sound effects!!



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

Thanks, Head Hauntcho.


----------



## matt32539 (Jul 13, 2008)

*I like*

I like those ambient cd's, nice and simple and he didn't try to cram too much stuff in there.


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

He is a member here and at hauntforum also. His stuff is excellent!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 18, 2008)

I recently ordered a few CD's of Industrial and Toxic fx, eagerly watching my mailbox.


----------



## Head Hauntcho (Jul 10, 2009)

meltdown211 said:


> He is a member here and at hauntforum also. His stuff is excellent!


I did not know he was on here. Very nice fella- and his stuff even his props were awesome!


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

I have the swamp /crickets, and it's awesome! (I swear I've heard it on True Blood!)
Yes, he had one of the best booths at St. Louis Haunt show, IMO


----------



## Head Hauntcho (Jul 10, 2009)

davy2 said:


> I have the swamp /crickets, and it's awesome! (I swear I've heard it on True Blood!)
> Yes, he had one of the best booths at St. Louis Haunt show, IMO


You get a chance to do the bloody mary makeup seminar? it was really fun.


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

NO! When was that? I only did the two Darkness things and the prop company tour and party


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

I really want the Evil Wind one. Sounds pretty cool.


----------



## indeva (Aug 24, 2008)

Anyone know if there is a way to download them instead of waiting for the CD?


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

I PM'd Poison to let him know about this thread. He said he was VERY busy getting things ready! He may offer a downloadable version, you"ll just have to wait for a reply.


----------



## indeva (Aug 24, 2008)

Thank you for the info meltdown211, I did email "Poison" at the "contact us" email they have listed on the website. He got back to me within a few hours!!! 

He does have the tracks available for download vs mailing the CD. Dont even have to pay for shipping this way!!


----------



## Head Hauntcho (Jul 10, 2009)

indeva said:


> Thank you for the info meltdown211, I did email "Poison" at the "contact us" email they have listed on the website. He got back to me within a few hours!!!
> 
> He does have the tracks available for download vs mailing the CD. Dont even have to pay for shipping this way!!


like I said----- a class act all the way. I am going to try to get him lined up with one of our buyers. His stuff would fly off our shelves. 

Adam- if you get a chance to see this- get ready big guy..


----------



## Head Hauntcho (Jul 10, 2009)

davy2 said:


> NO! When was that? I only did the two Darkness things and the prop company tour and party



it was Sat I think. She was really cool- she gave me her comic books and even signed them for me. Her story was great- from going from a makeup artist to the stars to her own company making makeup for the haunt industry. 

They gave you a kit when you entered the room and she basically gave you step by step instructions on how to make someone (my wife made me) a zombie. I will have to post the pics- it was fun. 

Wish I would have met up with ya- being a operator I got some really cool perks- my wife have no interest in those.. lol


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

hmm...darn don't know how i missed that! Darn it! I did meet up with a couple in the food area dressed as zombies, with great makeup!


----------



## poison (Feb 20, 2009)

*Thanks!*

I'm so glad everyone is digging the AMBIENT SOUND TRACKS.
And Head Hauntcho i am READY for action my friend.

I think just playing AMBIENT SOUND TRACKS in the store will create sales like crazy.
This stuff translates really well for any haunt or graveyard.

Thanks Again Everyone : }


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 18, 2008)

Dig this... I pm'd Adam about some voice overs that he might consider adding to Toxic Alarm track. Within minutes he got back to me saying sure! In fact he'll send me an updated track when it's finished. He even went so far as to ask what sort of voice overs I'm thinking of.

I tell ya, that guy is all over customer service like white on rice in a glass of milk! To answer the next question, no, I am not having his love-child.


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

Last year I bought Thunder, Evil Whispers, and Children's Nursery. All I can say is amazing! When I got them I was playing them in the car while waiting for my kids to get out of school, the surround effect was just creepy. The Children's Nursery worked great in our graveyard with surround sound.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I just bought the monsters & zombies cd from him, and i received it in only a few days. His stuff is top of the line and i will be buying more.


----------

